# bamboo



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

can u put bamboo in a tank and how would u do it???


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Dunno!! ANY1??


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

yes you can, but it needs to be tall enough to stick out the top and then it needs to get enough light. Go to the piranha pictures forum and search of "bamboo" and "Hareball", a nice picture of what he did with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Did you mean growing the plants or just putting in bamboo wood?

I have never tried adding bamboo wooden shafts myself, but I have read that they are extremely bouyant and impart a peculiar odor to the aquarium water.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i ment like sticking the whole plant in the gravel with leaves and all


----------

